# Phoenix & Air Wire install in MU'd FA's



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just finishing up an install of the new Air Wire G2 and a Phoenix P5 and P8 sound unit in Aristo FA locos. Locos were gutted for the job. 1 A/W G2 powers both locos with no difficulties. One motor output powers the lead loco and the second motor output powers the rear loco. The G2 also powers two seperate Pheonix boards, the P8 is in the lead loco and the P5 is in the rear loco both are controlled from the DCC sockets on the G2, but the new P8 draws it's power from the battery. Each loco has a seperate programming jack and volume switch for its sound unit. Both locos have been outfitted with LED headlights and the lead loco has been outfitted with flashing ditch lights. The lead loco carries the G2 and the battery which is a 14.8v 6.8v LiIon.

My friend doesn't need the locos seperated so this gives him the option to have a set of FA's or he can disconnect them and use the lead loco on it's own. The G2 handles everything well. Range is good and run time is about 3.5 hours of constant use. I think I covered everything if you have any questions please ask. 

[url="


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good did you add wt.? did you fuse the sys. ,and with the g2 can you still control the vol. with the t9000


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice big battery, I would imagine scale speeds are not passenger train high, but they should run for hours. Would be interested in what run time you get from that setup. 

Any other tips or gotchas on the install? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The system is fused with a 4a quick fuse. It's behind the battery. No additional weight was added but the weight in the fuel tank was removed and relocated so the speakers could be installed there. Volume is still controlled with the T9000. 

Greg, the top speed isn't bad. It's no rocket ship mind you but it does well. The run time 'should' be at least 3.5 hours but probly more. 

Terry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Terry, let us know how the install performs. I never worry about top speed except on passenger locomotives, and rarely run them over 65 smph. 

With 6.6 amp hours, and the more efficient 2 axle motor blocks it should be a fine setup. Nice to see easy to use screw terminals are not obsolete! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Air Wire does make a good product and with the new cruise control on the G2 i like it even more. I'm always torn between the AW unit and the QSI.


----------

